# when to start in protection



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My back surgery was successful!!! I am confident that I can start my new pup in protection if he is up to it, which is likely. How old can you start with them? Are there any games you have to initiate or avoid in the early puppy weeks?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You can start drive building, self-control, and developing work ethic from the time they you bring your puppy home. Highly HIGHLY suggest you work with your club, they can coach you on how to play with your pup. You don't want to develop bad habits that will affect his bite and later on. 

I know you have trained in Europe with some top obedience trainers, throw all that out the window! SchH/IPO will blow your mind in just how much more there is to know and learn. Most important thing for success is to have an open mind, and be ready to reformulate the way you think about training.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!


Castlemaid said:


> I know you have trained in Europe with some top obedience trainers, throw all that out the window! SchH/IPO will blow your mind in just how much more there is to know and learn. Most important thing for success is to have an open mind, and be ready to reformulate the way you think about training.


I threw that out the window when I got WD! I have seen my breeder work with them and finally am at the point that I am ready for this. I started SchH in the 70's in Europe with a Bouvier mix and he did well except when the decoy used a stick. He was abused by people hitting him as pup with items (I know this for sure) so I had to drop out. That was it for us then. Then life happend.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Are you a member of an IPO club? 

You'll find that even in IPO/SchH training methods have changed tremendously from what it was back in the 70's.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Leerburg.com has some really great training DVDs on bitework and puppies. I am starting with my 4th pup that will do some type of protection, may even get this old lady back into a dog sport. And I still got the DVDs on starting you puppy and starting without a helper. I know I can only go so far without a good helper. They will also help you in spotting a good helper and knowing when your pup is being pushed in a not so good direction. Have fun!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Are you a member of an IPO club?
> 
> You'll find that even in IPO/SchH training methods have changed tremendously from what it was back in the 70's.


I have to ask the breeder who trains them for law enforcement and as service dogs. I never looked into it until now.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Have fun with your pup! Focus on engagement training. A dog with good genetics can do zip as far as protection training/drive building goes, and then be a star on the field when started as a young green dog. Many trainers feel it is better to wait for a pup to mature before introducing bite-work, but it's just so much fun to tug with them and see them chase and "kill" the rag when they are pups.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, I love tug with a pup. It makes them so confident and they look so cute when prancing away with their kill. Then look back why I don't chase them so they decide to return to this idiot species of a human for more fun (Hey, do you realize you are fetching, little guy?!)


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

and congrats on recovering from back surgery!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

car2ner said:


> and congrats on recovering from back surgery!


Thanks. I got my life back. I will start another thread for those of you who are dealing with back issues,


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

If you're going to do IPO, the first thing I'd do is feed him his first meals on the back lawn. Start that foundation for tracking, and I think that besides the tracking itself, the success of hunting for and finding the food, just kinda taps into their desire to do everything else.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I’ve never really thought about it this way, but you’re absolutely right. Hunt drive ties into everything. 

OP, you can start protection as early as you want. For me with puppies it’s not so much protection, as much as it is teaching them the rules for protection. Starting them on reading body language, barks, and so on. Once they start getting some maturity, the fun really begins.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't really have any great explanation or insight for it, it just seems to be an easy success for them without being dependent on you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I often scatter her morning kibble on th elawn and I go back inside for just that very reason. Raw is alwayd fed outside but it is a good idea to make her find it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When to start a puppy in protection depends on the puppy and the skill of the helpers with whom you work. I have seen puppies correctly started early and others that should have waited because either the pup wasn't ready or the helper work was poor. It takes skill in being able to read puppies to work them at a young age and not ruin them.


----------

